# Atlanta dog squad-ga-needs fosters!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atlanta Dog Squad in Roswell, GA rescues Retrievers.
Kelly asked me to post this:*
I asked Kelly to take the three Golden Rets. at Butts County in Jackson, GA, and here is her reply.

I'm sorry Karen. *We are full and have no space into the forseeable future. If you know of anyone that can foster a dog, please send them to us.* 
Sincerely,

*Kelly
ADS Vounteer
[email protected]
http://www.atlantadogsquad.org/
Roswell, GA
404-642-5295*

http://www.atlantadogsquad.org/dogs-for-adoption.htm

Here are all the retrievers they rescue:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=926274#post926274


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Left a message for Adopt-a-Golden about these three . . .


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What about J & L?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1*

*Jealous1

What msg. did you leave them about these three?

You are wonderful!!*
Kim

I will try J&L too.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

AGA has gotten back to me - the male golden retriever has been adopted, they are unsure on the other two as GRRA covers this shelter (GRRA is aware of the two mixes).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1*

Jealous

Thanks for the info. I will check with GRRA

Kim from GRRA said in an email that she called the shelter and both puppies were adopted-I'm assuming she is talking about the two female mixes.

Thanks, Jealous!


----------

